# New to this



## Cruze2018 (Jul 15, 2018)

So I'm looking to upgrade my 2018 Chevy cruze LT, but I needed some help with a few questions like can 2016 exhaust and intakes go into my 2018 or same with 2017? And if so is that the same with all or most parts ?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If they're advertising a part for 2016 and not 2017, they're probably talking about the LUV engine in the 2016 Limited. 

I wish we'd had First Gen 2016 Cruzes, and Second Gen 2017 Cruzes that were sold long before 2017, and no Second Gen 2016 Cruzes. Sort of like my 1980 Citation which was built in February 1979, or the 1984 Corvettes built in early 1983.


----------

